# Oil Tank in need of replacement



## Noilheart (26 Sep 2011)

Hello folks,

My oil tank requires to be replaced urgently as there is a small leak in it.  We have rubbed a bar of soap over the crack for a temporary repair as per tip seen on another thread here and that has worked great. 
  I would like to know if we have to have a bunded tank fitted instead of the single skin type  we have had since the 1980's?  A supplier I rang told me it isn't necessary except for commerical premises but I am not sure about that now having read up about it on the internet. Would appreciate advice on the legalities.  thanks


----------



## Shane007 (30 Sep 2011)

For domestic oil storage tanks the regulation states that a bunded oil tank must be used in the following circumstances:

1. Tank capacity is in excess of 2,500 litres
2. Tank is within 10 meters of controlled water (e.g. ditch, etc.)
3. Tank is located where spillage could run into an open drain (e.g. tarmaced drive sloped to road, or drain, etc.)
4. Tank is within 50m of a borehole or spring
5. Tank is over hard ground that could enable spillage to run off to reach controlled water (e.g. gulley or manhole cover).
6. Tank is located in a position where the vent pipe outlet is not visable from the fill point.
7. Tank is supplying heating oil to a building other than a single family dwelling.
8. Tank is subject to any other potential hazard individual to the site.

If you have a tank that will be within any of these situations, then you must install a bunded tank, otherwise a single skin oil tank will suffice.


----------



## Noilheart (2 Oct 2011)

Thank you for your comprehensive  reply Shane007.  I had the tank replaced on the 28th September before your reply - I just coudln't take the chance that it might burst open.  The supplier said it is within the regulations and I am just going to have to be satisified with that.


----------



## onq (2 Oct 2011)

I don't see why.

Get a certificate stating this.

After all you've paid his firm for a new tank.

An officer of the firm appointed to the task should sign the certificate.


----------



## Shane007 (3 Oct 2011)

onq said:


> I don't see why.
> 
> Get a certificate stating this.
> 
> ...


 
Correct. You should have received a T1/133D Certificate.


----------



## Noilheart (9 Oct 2011)

The information is appreciated folks, but it has come too late for me.  My installer told me that the tank is exceeding the regulations, he did not offer a certificate and I was not aware that it should have been certified.  I am glad that I managed to get someone to do the job and prevent an oil spillage.  However I wonder what I would gain from contacting that company again and getting involved in a possible row about certification.


----------



## DavyJones (10 Oct 2011)

Shane007 said:


> For domestic oil storage tanks the regulation states that a bunded oil tank must be used in the following circumstances:
> 
> 1. Tank capacity is in excess of 2,500 litres
> 2. Tank is within 10 meters of controlled water (e.g. ditch, etc.)
> ...




Excellent post.

OP, this is how it should be. Basically every new tank/replacement tank will need to be double skinned or a containment area built around it. 

It won't/doesn't happen until proper enforcement takes place.

For example, doing it right costs, maybe 3 or 4 times more then doing it wrong. Installers will quote for a standard tank so they can get the work. Well, that or they are unaware of the regs.


----------



## onq (10 Oct 2011)

If you read through the 8 conditions, condition 7 seems to suggest that a bunded tank is not required where only a single dwelling is supplied from the tank.



> 7. Tank is supplying heating oil to a building *other than a single family dwelling*.



(my emphasis)

Could someone else check my reading of this?


----------



## Noilheart (10 Oct 2011)

ONQ, my reading of it is that  if any of the  other conditions pertain to a single family dwelling then it appears a bunded tank would be required.  

By the way,  I have discovered a previous thread on this site  relating to oil tanks:  

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=933244

I am going to get someone to inspect my installation next year.


----------



## onq (11 Oct 2011)

HI 

The first six conditions seem to relate to rural one off housing a opposed to a tank in a back garden of an urban or suburban house
_
- capacity is in excess of 2,500 litres
- within 10 meters of controlled water
- spillage could run into an open drain
- within 50m of a borehole or spring
- over hard ground that could enable spillage to run off to reach controlled water
  - located in a position where the vent pipe outlet is not visible from the fill point._

The seventh seems to exonerate the single family dwelling

_- supplying heating oil to a building other than a single family dwelling._

The last one seems to be a wild card

_- subject to any other potential hazard individual to the site._

This seems to suggest that unless a spill is likely to get into a drainage system or watercourse and cause pollution, you don't seem to need a bunded oil tank.


----------



## Shane007 (12 Oct 2011)

onq said:


> The first six conditions seem to relate to rural one off housing a opposed to a tank in a back garden of an urban or suburban house
> 
> _- capacity is in excess of 2,500 litres_
> _- within 10 meters of controlled water_
> ...


 
I think you are misreading the regulations. Basically, if any one of the listed scenarios exist, then the tank must be bunded whether it is a rural one-off house or in a large housing estate. For example, a house in a housing estate that could have the oil tank at the rear of the property and the tank is located, say 8m from rainwater downpipe gulley must have a bunded tank as it is within 10m of controlled water or if the tank is at the side of the house and the drive is sloped towards the road. This will also require a bunded tank as any spillage could potentially run down the drive and into a street gulley.



onq said:


> The seventh seems to exonerate the single family dwelling
> 
> _- supplying heating oil to a building other than a single family dwelling._


 
This one does not exonerate the single family dwelling. It is just stating that an oil tank supplying a dwelling that is more than for a single family dwelling requires a bunded tank. For example, an oil tank that is supplying a house converted into two apartments, etc. must have a bunded tank.



onq said:


> If you read through the 8 conditions, condition 7 seems to suggest that a bunded tank is not required where only a single dwelling is supplied from the tank.
> 
> (my emphasis)
> 
> Could someone else check my reading of this?


 
Basically, you can have a single skinned tank supplying a property if all other conditions are met, however, if the tank is supplying a building that is a multiple family dwelling, then it must always be a bunded tank.



onq said:


> The last one seems to be a wild card
> 
> _- subject to any other potential hazard individual to the site._
> 
> This seems to suggest that unless a spill is likely to get into a drainage system or watercourse and cause pollution, you don't seem to need a bunded oil tank.


 
This one is merely covering certain circumstances that could be an obvious potential environmental risk but is not listed above. For example, an oil tank that is located on a farm house that meets all the requirements to be a single skin oil tank, but it is next to a yard where cattle are kept. A cow with an itchy backside could potential rub against the oil tank and knock it over.

There are two main risks to oil storage. One is for environmental protection and the second is for fire protection. Was it not only very recent when UCG had an environmental pollution situation when their oil tank leaked and entered the drinking water system? Environmental hazards are very real and oil is extremely expensive to clean up. It destroys concrete, tarmac and hardcore. I know of one situation where the oil tank driver delivering oil to a house reversed his truck into the oil tank. It burst and the clean up bill was €55,000. An insurance company only has to sniff an excuse for them not to pay out and the homeowner could be left to foot the bill.
All competent trade persons deem themselves to be competent persons so in the eyes of the law, they should be aware of all regulations and laws surrounding their profession. In a court of law, it is not enough to cry ignorance. Likewise, if that professional person informs the client of their legal obligation to protect the environment from a potential hazard, then it is deemed to be the responsibility of the homeowner to act upon that advice. This is why I use the T1/133D certificate to inform clients and also to get them to sign this which a carbon copy is filed for future reference.


----------

